# Huge Thick reds at local aquarium



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

Exteremly thick and mean looking as you can see. Doesnt look in great condition but must be pretty old i'm guessing.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice.. what size were they???


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice?!?! Sorry but that is the ugliest looking Red Belly I have ever seen!!!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

he looks like he's been to hell and back..........


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Just some notes on my part. Good example what overfeeding can do. Ages fish quickly and does nothing for good health. A lean fish is a mean fish. This fish is overweight and probably old too. Might live a much longer life if not overfed.

My opinion, take it for what its worth.


----------



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

Interesting, they also had a very sick looking Pacu..........


----------



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry heres pic


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

holy crap. He looks like ORCA. how big is it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One can see bacterial problems on the flank, as well as the gill distention. All probably from lack of proper aeration/oxygenation. Poor conditions.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

that red is ugly. his eyes are nice and red


----------



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

The pacu must have been at least 2 and a half foot, possibly more. is that possible? maybe my judgement is a bit over the top. They had others pacu swimming happily around which looked much more healthy.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that pacu does look sick









and he could definatly be that big


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam poor fishies


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

wow they look like they were in lord or the rings..lol...yeah the reds is pretty ugly :laugh:


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

i saw some black P's today at the LFS and they looked awful.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

They aint gonna win any beauty prizes!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

ugly!


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

good lord, that's sad


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> They aint gonna win any beauty prizes!


 That coming from a guy with this as his avatar;


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> TheSaint said:
> 
> 
> > They aint gonna win any beauty prizes!
> ...










jesus that scared the sh*t out of me.


----------



## Scottish_Piranha_Fan (Apr 12, 2004)

That rbp needs some slim fast in it's diet!


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

I've seen a few almost as bad as that before in a fish store, not quite though.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very sad...







!


----------

